# Mouse app.



## Matt Haslam

I am thinking of developing a mobile app. to do with mice and mouse breeding. I am asking for your thoughts as to what would be good to include.

My initial thoughts include:

Breeding diary
Varieties gallery
Show calendar
Stock database.

Please add your suggestions and if you use or have seen any mobile apps to do with mice let me know.


----------



## thewesterngate

I love looking through pictures, so that variety gallery would be pretty sweet. Good luck!


----------



## PPVallhunds

if possible a genetics calculator would be usefull to some. (my phone cant take apps sadly)


----------



## jammin32

Great idea I would use it !


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I would so use a theoretical genetics app, perhaps up to three generations.

I would also love a breeder diary sort of thing.
VERY cool idea, BTW


----------



## MojoMouse

Excellent idea. Is it just for mouse owners/breeders, or are you hoping it will be downloaded by more people? If the latter, perhaps you could have an "available for adoption" gallery, with varietal information. It would be a linked section (ie different breeders submit content to the "gallery"), where breeders who are happy to give/sell mice as pets (or breeding stock) can submit a pic of the mouse variety available, plus other info such as their location. This may appeal to people who are looking to get some mice, and could make the app more widely used.


----------



## Matt Haslam

These are all excellent ideas. Keep them coming
I shall release an alpha version on android platform just to members of this forum. It will be very basic to start with and subsequent versions through development will be released.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I don't have any extra ideas, but I would definitely use this! It's such a great idea


----------



## Matt Haslam

Well with other commitments i am looking at a first release by end of July.


----------



## MojoMouse

The mouse community is kind of small, but if you come up with an app template with good functionality you could customise it and license the software to other big fancies - dog, cat, bird breeders etc.


----------



## Matt Haslam

I am not really bothered how many people download it. I am doing it in my spare time for fun.


----------



## MojoMouse

Of course. I should have realised.


----------



## Matt Haslam

No probs your ideas are great just don't want to lumber myself with too much to do :smile:


----------



## Matt Haslam

Permissions to use good quality variety pics would be a help :smile:


----------



## Hollvrudet

Hi!

Sorry for rescuing this topic, but I wonder if this project was finally abandoned... it was such a great idea! does anybody know if such an app exists already, btw?


----------



## colly40westy

Matt Haslam said:


> I am thinking of developing a mobile app. to do with mice and mouse breeding. I am asking for your thoughts as to what would be good to include.
> 
> My initial thoughts include:
> 
> Breeding diary
> Varieties gallery
> Show calendar
> Stock database.
> 
> Please add your suggestions and if you use or have seen any mobile apps to do with mice let me know.


🤗 Matt Haslam l totally agree that you should make a mobile app for mice breeders and people with pet mices because it'll make things much easier for mouse owners


----------

